# Mold in vivarium



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

I noticed some white stringy mold growing on some of my grapewood where it is in contact with the substrate. is this normal? is it bad? I know in reef keeping you go through a "cycle" on newly set up tanks and about a month after set up you get a brown algea bloom but it goes away on its own. Is this something similar? The tank has been running with susbstrate for alil less than 2 weeks.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

You go through cycles in vivariums too. However, your choice of grapewood will probably increase the extremes of the mold cycles (especially the first few, grapewood molds over really hard). Nothing to be especially concerned about.


----------



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

yea, ive been getting that consensus. if it get really bad i might just chuck the wood and get a different kind as its not part of any structural system. just aesthetic.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I find that malaysian driftwood works best. At times it might have a slight coat of mold but the springtails usually takes care of that. and i feel that its more durable than grape wood.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

I would remove it before it gets any worse.. i just took a piece of grape wood out of my azureus tank that had a extreme mold problem due to the wood. It was ok at first then it just got out of control.


----------



## Dartamus (Aug 27, 2009)

I had some mold on some wood in my tank for a while. It looked like it was just getting worse, but when I was just about to take it out...it all went away. Never came back either. Maybe you can dump some springs in there to help munch on it.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have grape wood and it molds. But it's cool looking and I don't want to take it out. Springtails seem to make short work of it. If you don't have springs, I recommend getting some.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with grapewood (except that it molds) or mold. If you don't like the mold then take it out, but if it's not an issue for you it's not an issue with the frogs.


----------



## goatdude (Apr 24, 2009)

now how do you know if you have too much mold? 

basicly i don't have wood and getting some mold. it's the basic mold so i'm not worried. but for some odd reason it's spreading. just checking to see when i should be worried


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Put some springs in there and they should clear up your mold problem. I don't think I"ve ever seen a mold get "too big." Mold is natural, really nothing to worry about.


----------

